# BMW 6-series with 26-inch rims and modified Mercedes with 30 inch rims!!!



## Moses7 (Apr 29, 2008)

Remember the modified 6-series from Lithuania:









Now he has created something new:










It is called AG Excalibur and is based on CL-Class. Inside it has Swarovski cristals and a lot more...

Click here to read the short interview with the owner and see also interior pictures


----------



## invariant (Jun 19, 2007)

:bling:
:tsk:


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

I'm curious to know the cost of that car......


----------



## theTURK (May 29, 2008)

yea.. bling bling..


----------



## Jever (Apr 16, 2003)

I kind of like the 6er but the benzo is beyond hideous.


----------



## TMARCUSK (Oct 21, 2007)

Kinda reminds me of this...


----------



## hippiecrap (Jun 16, 2008)

Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice


----------



## BM2W (Aug 9, 2007)

*Fugly.*

H.L. Menchen said something to the effect that 'no one ever went broke underestimating teh taste of the American public', but it's apparently true in Lithuania, too.


----------



## Fast Bob (Jun 4, 2004)

Is there a Polish joke attached to this?


----------



## e30e (Feb 27, 2008)

There is photo's online somewhere, the merc is made of molded foam inside and out.


----------



## numindast (Apr 13, 2008)

think I'm gonna be sick, after seeing the insides of that converted benz...


----------



## kevinp (Oct 9, 2006)

Check out this *BEFORE *photo: puke:

He should be reported to PETA for that sweet jacket:rofl:


----------



## Flex (Feb 23, 2004)

Not my taste. 

Then again, it's his car. So he can do whatever he wants.


----------



## Vitacura (Jul 22, 2005)

Some people have more money than brain matter... shesh!


----------



## e30e (Feb 27, 2008)

Here's the link to pictures of the build

http://englishrussia.com/?p=1949#more-1949


----------



## Double-S (Nov 30, 2006)

numindast said:


> think I'm gonna be sick, after seeing the insides of that converted benz...


+1

I taste vomit in my mouth.


----------



## emyers (Jul 28, 2006)

*Clown music*

:rofl:Everytime I see a car with those monster rims, I am pretty sure I hear circus clown music in the background and half expect the car to come to a stop and about forty bozos come spilling out, big feet, red noses, orange hair and all.

Earl
74 02Lux
02 M Roadster
72 Volvo 1800ES


----------



## spazmataz (Aug 6, 2006)

Lol! That car's really ugly... I don't like the 6er either but then again, different people, different tastes.


----------



## Billd104 (Aug 30, 2006)

Wow!! :wow: That's just wrong on many levels... It looks like a tractor!!


----------

